# spot of orange in panels



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Today i was washing my moms car and i noticed that there's this tiny spots of rust on it here and there. Do you know how i take them out


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Rubbing compound will take away most of the spots


----------

